

The Million Zimbabwean Dollar Homepage - ca98am79
http://millionzimbabwedollarhomepage.com/
I created this parody of the Million Dollar Homepage - it was mentioned on boingboing and the nytimes - I just want to get rid of the rest of the pixels so that I can say I sold them all.  They are cheap! $0.03 per 900 pixel block.  Thanks!
======
ca98am79
I created this parody of the Million Dollar Homepage - it was mentioned on
boingboing and the nytimes - I just want to get rid of the rest of the pixels
so that I can say I sold them all. They are cheap - $0.03 per 900 pixel block.
Thanks!

------
technoguyrob
For any interested souls, one million Zimbabwean dollars is equivalent to
$33.37 as of this post. [1]

[1] <http://cn.quote.com/us/forex/convert.action>

~~~
ca98am79
And that's the "official" rate. The actual black market rate is much less -
one million Zimbabwean dollars = $0.20

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601116&sid=aARo...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601116&sid=aARo3NjeWP44&refer=africa)

------
poppysan
Hilarious idea. Very cool.

